# Late Season LE



## tabbyhunter (Jul 8, 2009)

So it looks like I'm going to be hunting deer in November this year. What are your guys favorite loads? Just bought a new gun and im thinking about trying something new since I never had a magnified scope before.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Barnes Spitfire MZ boat tail 245 gr. or try the 200 grain shock waves and see how they do.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Depends on your muzzy, but my TC likes Barnes 290 TEZ over 95gr of BH powder.


----------

